# Advice: Which Pin Nock Adapter for VAP's



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I want to make sure I get the right Pin Nock Bushings that specifically fit the Victory VAP Elite series arrow v1's. I will be using the gold tip HD mini pin nocks. 
I found these: Gold Tip Nock Pin Bushing .166 12 Pack Pierce 340/400/500 PIN166S12 #00403. Are they the ones I need? I don't care the brand, I just need a good pin nock bushing that will fit the VAP shafts very well and the gold tip pin nocks will fit snug as well. 
Thanks


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

That’s the one I use with my VAP 400 spine with a gt mini hd pin nock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Larry, I have heard those do not have a great fit in the VAP's. Have you had any issues?


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

adventurejack said:


> Thanks Larry, I have heard those do not have a great fit in the VAP's. Have you had any issues?


They are a little loose, I took a stick of hot melt and heated it and dabbed it on and they are rock solid. 
I used plastic bags to push em in and they held but would pull out if you didn’t hold it while pulling the nock off. I may try the pierce components myself when I get another dozen of these shafts to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Gotcha, actually I contacted Lancaster and they said the Tophat bushings are great. So I ordered some.
Thanks Larry


----------

